# Circuito ahogado en resina?



## Edel (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola amigos:
                    Es la primera ves que escribo y deseo hacerme presente en este foro, mi deseo es aclarar dudas y resolverlas si a mi alcance esta. Muchas gracias.
                    El asunto que me ocupa es el siguiente, encontre un circuito "ahogado" en una especie de resina suave semi transparente y que pude quitar con facilidad y asi corregir un falso contacto en un reostato que forma parte del circuito, hasta ese punto todo bien solo que me gustaria saber con que material puedo rellenar la cajita donde se encuentra el circuito para dejarlo de la forma mas parecida a como era originalmente y protejerlo al mismo tiempo de vibraciones e intemperie ya que su lugar es en la suspencion de un automovil y tiene contacto con la intemperie, por si se lo preguntaban es un sensor de nivel de suspension instalado en un cadillac deville del 96.
Mil gracias de antemano por sus consejos y sugerencias.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 26, 2009)

siliconas.


----------



## santiago (Jun 26, 2009)

como dice fernando la silicona es lo mejor para eso

saludos


----------



## darkroad (Jun 26, 2009)

¿De casualidad no se puede usar flux como para proteger en esas condiciones?

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nop... el flux es un limpiador y removedor de oxido, pero no protege un circuito del medio ambiente, la silicona tiene la ventaja de ser impermeable, termoaislante y flexible por lo que da muy buenas ventajas para usarse en automoviles (absorbe impactos y no se agrieta)

Una opcion simple pero que solo se puede usar en zonas donde no hay vibraciones podria ser encapsular el circuito con alguna resina poliester, pero tambien trae el inconveniente que una vez endurecido no hay manera de repararlo


----------



## Edel (Jun 26, 2009)

Gracias fernandob, santiago, darkroad, Chico por sus comentarios, solamente una duda ¿ se requiere algun tipo especial de silicona?, pregunto esto por que cuando he tenido que emplearla en aplicaciones que requieren cierto espesor esta permanece sin fraguar en el centro tal y como si estuviera en su envase.
Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Jun 26, 2009)

dale de a capas, osea rellena un poco, espera que se seque bien, después otro poco, y asi, te aseguras que se seca bien en todos lados incluyendo el núcleo, eso o esperar un mes que fragüe jejeje


saludos


----------



## alexus (Jun 26, 2009)

o, el clasico resina en piedra mas alcohol (a eso se le llama flux?).


----------



## santiago (Jun 26, 2009)

si el tema es que como ya dijimos, no sirve para el auto, la silicona te absorbe las vibraciones


----------



## alexus (Jun 26, 2009)

aaah, a bue! no la sabias esa, entonces, haces un moldecito, y pones, capa de silicona, placa, y rellenas todo el paquete!


----------



## Edel (Jun 26, 2009)

Entendido, lo haremos en capas muchas gracias por sus consejos.


----------



## alexus (Jun 26, 2009)

de nada, por mi parte!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 26, 2009)

y si lo que hay que tapar es un regulador de alternador de un auto?'?tambien se puede poner silicona(alta temperatura supongo), por que algo asi traia, pero no estoy seguro por que parecia mas durita la pasta


saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2009)

Alguien puede poner una foto?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 27, 2009)

estoy en la casa de mi vieja por las elecciones del domingo, el lunes o masrtes pongo una fotito de lo que estoy hablando, quedaron en mi pc


saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 27, 2009)

Una pregunta

El silicon que aplican para sellar las ventanas, ese que es transparente, no se derrite con el calor una vez solido?.

Con la punta del cautin se derretira?.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 27, 2009)

hay silicon rojo que es para alta temperatura


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 27, 2009)

Pero, el blanco soporta, digamos, unos 150°c?

Cuanto se banca realmente, ya que ahora estoy viendo un envase de silicon negro y no dice nada acerca de las temperaturas.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2009)

Para que las siliconas fraguen más rapidamente y no queden frescas en el centro es necesario calor, unos 60 o 70 grados , durante una horas.

suerte


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

No sabeis lo díficil que es quitarse la pasta térmica de debajo de la uñas!


----------



## zidaemon (Ago 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias ¡¡ ahora a buscar silicona por todos lados


----------

